# Looking for job opportunity as Mechanical Engineer!



## arora11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dear all,

I am a Mechanical Engineer with a 472-subclass visa. I am looking for relevant job opportunities in the same field and make a move to Australia as soon as possible. If anyone can provide me with any leads, that will be highly appreciated.

Many thanks,
Shashank


----------

